# Help! I just inherited some sort of cichlid, and I know nothing about him. ID please?



## gratefulgrapefruit (Mar 25, 2010)

So I inherited some sort of cichlid, and I know nothing about him or her. The person who gave him to me doesn't know much about him either. He is quite old, about 7 or 8 years old. He is fed regular flake food for tropical fish, is in his own 10 gallon tank (is this too small?) with clownpuke gravel, fake plants, and rocks. I have an AC mini on his tank and an airstone. I haven't had the time to do something nice to his tank since I got him. The floating junk is flake food, to get him to come out a bit 

Here are the pictures. Please excuse the terrible pics. his tank is in an awkward place.



















Also, sorry that the pics are so huge, I didn't know how to resize them for the forum.

You will notice some brown algae on the sides of the tank. I am thinking of getting some sort of snail (maybe an Apple Snail or something) for his tank. Will he kill it?

Also, what kinds of other foods can I feed to him? Again, I have no idea what kind of cichlid he is, so it's been a bit difficult...

I want to give him a good rest-of-his life, starting by possibly upgrading the filter, getting natural-coloured gravel or sand, and some rocks. I will also be getting a dark, neutral-coloured background for the tank.


----------



## Plaid (Nov 10, 2008)

Looks like a convict to me. He'd prefer a 20 gallon tank, and would probably pick at an apple snail way too much.

Feed him whatever you want. He'll eat any life/frozen food. Most SA Cichlids are the same, diet-wise.

He wont be big on vegetables, though.

Good luck with the old guy,
Wes


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't know what type of cichlid it is but I'm guessing he is to big for a 10g. How long is he?


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

That's a convict cichlid -- Archocentrus nigrofasciatus. They are nice fish but get no respect because they breed so easily. They are tolerant of most water conditions, and are omnivorous.

The best thing you can do for the poor guy is get him a larger tank. He'd also appreciate some cover, e.g. a clay flower pot lying on its side. If you want to make him extremely happy, you can get him a large tank full of driftwood and get that beautful female from Riceburner for him. But then you'll have hundreds and hundreds of fry that you'll have a very hard time giving away. The fry don't make good feeders because they get quite spiny at a small size which make it hard for other fish to eat them.


----------



## Plaid (Nov 10, 2008)

I win the posting race. : P


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I'd try to get it onto pellets because its more concentrated nutrition. He'd probably take a medium pellet. Might have to soak in water first until he gets used to it. It's definitely a male.

When they're alone like that they usually appreciate some sort of clay pot cave or something along those lines where they can be 'alone' and feel safe.










Male










Female


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

Plaid said:


> Looks like a convict to me. He'd prefer a 20 gallon tank, and would probably pick at an apple snail way too much.
> 
> Feed him whatever you want. He'll eat any life/frozen food. Most SA Cichlids are the same, diet-wise.
> 
> ...


That is a convict alright.Great started fish for those who want to lean about breeding cichlids.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I agree, male Convict.

Wanna start a family? ...again ...and again...and again... lol

My prime pair. Connie and Marty.









Definitely get him a bigger tank, I'd say a 30 would be good...but I'm partial to big tanks and have the room.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Riceburner said:


> I agree, male Convict.
> 
> Wanna start a family? ...again ...and again...and again... lol
> 
> ...


That'd be ideal but honestly a single convict can (begrudgingly) live its life out in a 10. It's horrible, but it works. More ideal would be 24x12". Above that is luxurious IMO, given the bare necessities of the fish. Everything would ideally be in a 1000 gallon wall tank if we could manage.

I would have named your female Jennifer. She's the spitting fish image of Jennifer from Back to the Future.









Total eye and lip match.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

lol...

Connie the Convict and Marty the Zebra


----------



## gratefulgrapefruit (Mar 25, 2010)

I will be going to school, but my parents have been able to take care of him decently well these past few months  

what i'll do is i'll get him a 20g (I imagine he would prefer a 20 long right?), and fit it with rocks and hiding spaces. i'll also start him on pellets and maybe some live/frozen food.  I can't wait. I hate that blue gravel! 

There is one problem though: how do I take care of the algae? I don't want to bother my parents to clean it whenever it accumulates. Is there any snail or catfish or anything (that he wont bother) that can take care of the algae? I can't find anything on the intrawebs.. 

Also, does the tank need to be heated? the room he is in is always at 22 degrees celsius. I suppose I can find that information out myself. 

To think that I was given this little guy in a little fish bowl with no filter or anything...

BTW: Thank you everyone for your replies. Riceburner, you have such beautiful fish! inspirational


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Try a nerite snail, should help some with the algae.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

gratefulgrapefruit said:


> I will be going to school, but my parents have been able to take care of him decently well these past few months
> 
> what i'll do is i'll get him a 20g (I imagine he would prefer a 20 long right?), and fit it with rocks and hiding spaces. i'll also start him on pellets and maybe some live/frozen food.  I can't wait. I hate that blue gravel!
> 
> ...


You should really keep it a little warmer than 22. 
I've always kept Convicts around 78F. Not sure what that works out to in celsius. They come from an area which does fluctuate somewhat in terms of seasonal temperature but I can't see them doing super well long term at a lower temperature.

Riceburnder does indeed have very nice fish and some great photography skills... And a much better camera than me.


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

Riceburner said:


> I agree, male Convict.
> 
> Wanna start a family? ...again ...and again...and again... lol
> 
> ...


They are the Sultan of cichlids.


----------



## sunsunsun (May 18, 2009)

fish seems to have a bit of a sunken belly as well?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Its a spinal deformity.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

gratefulgrapefruit said:


> I will be going to school, but my parents have been able to take care of him decently well these past few months
> 
> what i'll do is i'll get him a 20g (I imagine he would prefer a 20 long right?), and fit it with rocks and hiding spaces. i'll also start him on pellets and maybe some live/frozen food.  I can't wait. I hate that blue gravel!


A 20 long would be better than a standard 20. You can use washed play sand or pool filter sand or construction sand if you want something cheap and natural. He will enjoy digging in it.

You can give him earthworms and chopped frozen seafood (e.g. shrimp or clams) for a treat, but these fish are omnivorous, so too much protein isn't good for him.



> There is one problem though: how do I take care of the algae? I don't want to bother my parents to clean it whenever it accumulates. Is there any snail or catfish or anything (that he wont bother) that can take care of the algae? I can't find anything on the intrawebs..
> 
> Also, does the tank need to be heated? the room he is in is always at 22 degrees celsius. I suppose I can find that information out myself.
> 
> To think that I was given this little guy in a little fish bowl with no filter or anything...


Don't worry about the algae -- it's harmless, and actually somewhat beneficial. You could add some floating plants like hornwort that don't need a lot of light. They will take up some of the nutrients and compete with the algae, as well as benefiting water quality. If you want some ramshorn snails, I can give you some. An apple snail would work, too. Both kinds tolerate cooler temps well.

Convicts are very tough fish. He's a little stunted and deformed from life in a bowl, but he'll still make a nice 'pet fish'. These guys are responsive and have personality. 22C is okay -- of all the Central American cichlids, convicts range to the highest altitudes and can tolerate cooler temperatures well.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

and if you really want trouble....I've got some juvie females up for grabs.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

bae said:


> A 20 long would be better than a standard 20. You can use washed play sand or pool filter sand or construction sand if you want something cheap and natural. He will enjoy digging in it.
> 
> You can give him earthworms and chopped frozen seafood (e.g. shrimp or clams) for a treat, but these fish are omnivorous, so too much protein isn't good for him.
> 
> ...


Ya but not constantly. Fish that will tolerate a cooler cold season still need that warm season to come around. It won't die- but it is less ideal.


----------

